# First SV chucky



## mbassom (Jan 31, 2022)

After reading all the reviews on Bear's 50 hour chucky, I thought it would be a good 1st SV. Unfortunately I only had 44 hours, but it still came out great and i will do it again (and go the full 50). 

Ran at 140 because the hubby is picky about red meat. After this he has agreed to let me do the next one at 132.


Here is the 3 lb chuck vac sealed with lipton beefy onion soup.








Here is the chuck in the hot tub






Here is the dinner slices, rest was thin sliced for sandwiches for lunch tomorrow.





	

		
			
		

		
	
e


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 31, 2022)

Beautiful!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 31, 2022)

Looks good . I have found that you get just as good of a roast using higher temp water and shorter cooking times. I’ll run 180°f for 10-12 hours. Great texture and you’re not running the unit for half a week.


----------



## mbassom (Jan 31, 2022)

Thanks for the like secondhandsmoker.

Dirtsailor2003, I may try a hot and fast next time. Thanks for the info.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 31, 2022)

MB, Nice looking chucky, SV is a great way to make a tougher cut into melt in your mouth cuts.


----------



## mbassom (Jan 31, 2022)

crazymoon said:


> MB, Nice looking chucky, SV is a great way to make a tougher cut into melt in your mouth cuts.



Thank you for the like crazymoon.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 31, 2022)

Looks perfect to me! Great job!


----------



## mbassom (Jan 31, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Looks perfect to me! Great job!



Thank you. And thanks for the like.


----------



## Fat Old Guy (Jan 31, 2022)

Looks good. It is a preferred cook here. Reminds me it's been a while since I last did one.


----------



## mbassom (Feb 1, 2022)

Fat Old Guy said:


> Looks good. It is a preferred cook here. Reminds me it's been a while since I last did one.



Thanks fat old guy. And thank you for the like.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Feb 1, 2022)

mbassom said:


> After reading all the reviews on Bear's 50 hour chucky, I thought it would be a good 1st SV. Unfortunately I only had 44 hours, but it still came out great and i will do it again (and go the full 50).
> 
> Ran at 140 because the hubby is picky about red meat. After this he has agreed to let me do the next one at 132.
> 
> ...


dang.... got to get one of those sue-vee things... can't come here without spending money.


----------



## mbassom (Feb 1, 2022)

fxsales1959 said:


> dang.... got to get one of those sue-vee things... can't come here without spending money.



This is why I bought mine. Saw all the pictures on here and just had to have one.


----------



## mike243 (Feb 1, 2022)

Be careful on the hotter cooks, had a brisket bag came apart and water logged my bag, that was before having a real SV rig


----------

